# My Newest Timepeice



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bought a Mountain bike today









I got it from my mate who bought it when he lived in Italy, apparently its a very good one, but what I know about bikes I could write on a postage stamp









The 'clock' is a wireless gizmo, giving speed, Kilometers, etc..Even time to next service









All I know is the front wheel weighs less than flip all!!

I wonder how long it is before some scum bag nicks it









Anyone know about bikes?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Went out with a few when at school, but that was years ago......................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I know a bit about mtb's - I built my own using a Dave Hinde alloy frame & Marzocchi Z5 suspension forks, both of which are old hat nowadays, in fact the whole bike is well out of date now. It was actually quite satisfying bolting it all together & adjusting all the brakes & gear mechs etc so they worked properly - it's not a cheap way of getting a bike though unless you buy secondhand components. I probably spent more on building mine than I would have done if I'd gone down to the shops & bought one - as I said satisfying to build it though and it does ride nicely







. I've just bought some disc brakes for it and I'll be fitting the front one during my week off - which should make a nice change from working on the kit car! I've given up off road riding now (not that I ever did much of it in the first place) and only use the bike on the road - to get to work & as a means of staying in shape - hence it's got smooth road tyres on it instead of knobblies. Unfortunately I don't use it half as much as I used to but maybe fitting the new brake(s) will inspire me to ride it more often.







!

What make is yours? I notice it has Shimano deore brake & gear levers - the deore range is decent stuff not top drawer but excellent value for money, well made & reliable. The top of the range Shimano equipment used to be the XTR range (not sure if it still is the top of the range now), which is gorgeous but extremely expensive. I can also spy a Ritchey Pro-lite handlebar & the top of a suspension fork - more details please







? A better pic (showing the actual bike) would be appreciated


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Went out with a few when at school, but that was years ago......................































nice one Paul

Nice Bike Jase - Got any lycra yet






























Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Went out with a few when at school, but that was years ago......................
> ...


Ian might still have those shorts he was trying to flog


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase, sorry mate but I just cannot imagine you on a bike









Bet you can't make it to mine on it anytime this summer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Jase, sorry mate but I just cannot imagine you on a bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he does don`t forget to get the camera out Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jase, sorry mate but I just cannot imagine you on a bike












As for getting to yours on it









Im not mental!!









A lap of Grafham Water if its a nice day maybe... 

Paulus, Ill sort out a propper pic, yeah the bar and the seat post are Richey, the front forks/shocks are 'Rock shock', the brakes are amazing


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's a bloody long way round Grafham, believe me! Did it as a kid on a sponserd ride on my Chopper


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Jase, sorry mate but I just cannot imagine you on a bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mavic wheels - best there are







Look forward to seeing a pic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant find a makers name on the frame??







Maybe a 'T' and 'R' in a shield??

Ive just spent an hour changing the seat to a more comfortable one, also the original pedels were made to clip into shoes so Ive swapped to more normal ones, except I cant get the left hand pedel off







Ill have to take it to the cycle shop in Huntingdon, Im going to get it serviced anyway for piece of mind


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I know bugger all about bikes Jase, but that looks pretty cool to me. Enjoy yourself mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase have you tried turning the left pedal bolt the other way?

Usually the left pedal has a left hand thread.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really?

I did try a little bit but as the right hand pedel was 'normal' I talked myself out of trying too hard...









Ill give it more of a go


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They are designed so as you pedal the thread tightens up, it stops the pedal coming off, HGV wheel nuts are the same left hand thread on the left.

Think about if it was t'other way round and a bit loose, as you pedal it would unwind.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I cant find a makers name on the frame??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike Jason - regarding the pedal coming off it might have a left hand thread on it. It's so long since I built my bike I can't remember for sure but I think one of the pedals is reverse threaded so you might try loosening it in the normal tightening direction.

Mine doesn't have a makers name on it anywhere either so that's nothing unusual.

Here's a somewhat resized picture of mine some weighted down with all the crap & paraphernalia that I've decided I need for road use (mudguards, pump, lock, lights etc etc). Come the summer I'll take it all off and get it back to a slim trim lightweight machine.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another, still resized but maybe slightly clearer, pic of my push iron.

By the way what are you going to do with your old pedals (hint







)

I use SPD (which stands for Shimano Pedalling Dynamics apparently







) pedals - which use a special attachment on the bottom of my shoes to clip into the pedal. It takes a bit of getting used to at first but I wouldn't have it any other way now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pedel tip everyone, kinda obvious when you think about it









Thats allways been my problem though









Nice bike Paulus, I was going to offer you the pedels mate







Your quite welcome to them 

I really hope I do mine justice this summer and get a lot of use out of it......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Both pedals off and off to Leeds 

Apparently the bike frame was made by the company 'Speed' in the Italian town of Forli where Richie lived when he was with Minardi


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice bike mate hope to see you on it soon









Also have you got space in your garage for it as it will eventually end up there


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice Bikes chaps









Use to be into MTB bikes myself. Always wanted to manufacture Custom trick parts for mtbs, had a few 3d designed, I know alot of firms out there custom designing.

Yer Mavic rims are v good, watch them Potholes mate



jasonm said:


> No


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Bry, I cannot get over how light the rims are









Any idea what they are made of?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Went out on my (or really should say my sons) bike this morning with my daughter, 1st outing this year and it was bloody freezing!

Also a few months in the shed has done nothing for the bike, it'a amazing how thing just seize up if you don't look after them, a couple of links on the chain, one of the brakes was sticking, etc.

Mind you these Â£99 jobbies from tesco's really are remarkable for the money, it's a good 5 years old now poss more and still going strong!

I must get round to getting something decent.

What are those mtb / road hybred bikes like? A bad compromise? I hardly ever go off road but fancy getting something with suspension.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase,

Will be Aerospace alloy m8, probably Al 6061 T6, or 7075 T6, or a 2000 series











pg tips said:


> Went out on my (or really should say my sons) bike this morning with my daughter, 1st outing this year and it was bloody freezing!
> 
> Also a few months in the shed has done nothing for the bike, it'a amazing how thing just seize up if you don't look after them, a couple of links on the chain, one of the brakes was sticking, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

